# Does anyone have Oriental shorthair cats...



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Because how amazing are they?!?!

Been looking into buying one for when I move out but Its proving difficult to find breeders in this country!

I can find hundreds from america but none from here, and the ones I do find unfortunately are crossed with something else or already all gone 

They are such lovely cats, all leggy and the faces are unusual but very pretty 

Anybody got any stories about them?
Thanks


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe you`re not looking in the right places?

with cat breeding, some breeds are `allowed` to be crossed to another breed in certain cases. 
your oriental shorthair might have a siamese or foreign white further back in the pedigree.

skinny cats arnt my thing, so it might help if you have a look on the gccf website at the registration policy for the oriental breed, so you can check what is classed as pure and what isnt?
that way, when you do go shopping for your kitten, you`ll not get the wool pulled over your eyes registration wise.

`cause if you want to show and breed, ( if you do, but upfront about it to the breeder from the offset/ the majority wont change a pet registration to a breeding one later ) the numbers and codes on the `pink slip` are important, so it pays to do your homework. 

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

theres also 5 affiliated clubs for orientals.
Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I bred Siamese and orientals for a few years and there are loads of breeders in the UK - as Piggly says you must be looking in the wrong place! :lol2:

Most oriental breeders use Siamese in their breeding programmes to maintain a good type, so you'll get Siamese and Orientals in most litters, like I did. These 3 naughty kittens hanging off my newly ironed clothes were from my Seal tabby point Siamese mated to a chocolate smoke. They are a lilac point Siamese, seal point Siamese and a blue mackerel tabby Oriental.










And here's that same mactabby hanging halfway up my curtain on my patio windows.










My first oriental was a Havana and I loved him to bits. He was such a character and very vocal and excellent at telling people off when he wasn't amused by something they'd done. This is him in the garden of one of the holiday cottages we rented.










And this is my oriental black female at 4 months old at a holiday cottage up in the north west of Scotland - she's the seal tabby point Siamese's mother, so the above kittens grandmother.










We've always treated our cats like our dogs so they've always come on holiday with us. That's apart from the fact that I've always thought that Siamese and Orientals are really cats in dogs clothing.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think theres a breeder of havanas not far from me.

have a look on here, theres 11 adverts for oriental shorthairs.

Oriental Shorthair Cats and Oriental Shorthair Kittens For Sale in United Kingdom - Kittenlist=


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I used to have an Oriental black who was noisy and naughty but due to a crush injury at the breeders that I only found out about later he ended up being pts at a young age:bash: My present girl is an Oriental lilac who isnt as noisy or naughty but she is wonderful and loves to sleep in my face

Purdy


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I really must be you know!!!!

And what stunning cats (to everyone who posted some pics!) and a dog in cats clothing is pretty much what i'm looking for!!

I would deffinately prefer an indoor cat also, as much as I know that cats love exploring and such, I know they are also inclined to move into others houses, fight, get stolen, or killed by dogs or traffic (and also know of a few horror stories with kids involved)

Vocal is also good, I love chatty animals lots and one of my dogs always 'talks' back to you, mainly if food is involved hahah.

I really would like a pale coloured one or the lovely red and whites i've seen dotted about on the net (always sold though but no wander) im not such a fan of the completely black ones or darker brown ones.

There is a picture somewhere mind of a beautiful black and white one, such an amazing looking cat!

Thank you for the sites, I did have a look on there but I got abit muddled with all the menus x_x
Not used to really looking things up about cats since mom would never let me have one, hence why im now lookign around for when I move out *yay*


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

My siamese x (rolo)










I agree about siamese being dog in a cats body and I think from this photo you will see why lol


Thanks
George


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Noooo a ragdoll is a cat-dog.
play fetch and everything

:2thumb:

top photo though


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So do my Somalis - play fetch that is - and so did all my Siamese and Orientals!

That's why I chose those type of people oriented breeds, because I was replacing a dog and so wanted a cat that was known for being like a dog. We bought an Aby first and he was very dog-like and trainable like a dog, but the Orientals/Siamese are even more like dogs.


Bradders100 said:


> I really would like a pale coloured one or the lovely red and whites i've seen dotted about on the net (always sold though but no wander) im not such a fan of the completely black ones or darker brown ones.
> 
> There is a picture somewhere mind of a beautiful black and white one, such an amazing looking cat!


Bi-colours have only been being bred in this country for a few years, so still not many black and whites etc available yet.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

That picture is ace hahaha!

Cats are so fantastic


----------

